# Do You Tip Your 'Dog People'?



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I didn't really know what else to call them,but over the holidays do you tip your 'dog people' such as trainers,groomers,etc? Tipping doesn't have to be money,it could be a gift or some other form of appreciation.
This is assuming of course you use them more than once.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

I don't have dog people so no tips.

I do my own grooming. My dad is retired and my mother is unemployed so there is usually someone home so no need for a dog walker.

My vet gets paid enough as it is.

Frankly, considering minimum wage is $9.50 (still the lowest in the country) I see very few reasons to tip anyone to begin with.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Great question - hadn't even thought about the trainer(s) as a "tippable" person!

Thanks!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'll give the trainer I work with every week something, not yet sure what. 
She told me last week that my next lesson would be 1/2 price, but I'll pay full, she's worth it. 

When I did a group class during this time of year, our last lesson was right before Christmas and I gave the instructor a GSD ornament. 
I think it is very nice to acknowledge the instructors, if they are worthy!! I may drop off some cookies or fruit to my vet and staff. I would like to give them a subscription to the Whole Dog Journal, but not sure how that would go over....


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

As as groomer, I do receive tips. I don't expect them--I don't have a tip jar out or anything like that--but I'd say about half my clients tip. A few of them give very generous tips for the holidays.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I take Karlo to get his nails trimmed about once a month and always give them extra...they charge $8 I give $15. He is a workout for the groomers!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I only use a groomer and vet, I do tip the groomer but not the vet


----------



## Candace (Sep 13, 2012)

I give a small gift at Christmas. We don't tip really much


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes I plan to give my trainer a nice tip for Christmas. She is great and so ready to help. Aways tipped when we had my last dog in training too. She runs a rescue also, so is always trying to raise money for that. I have donated to that also but want to give her a tip that she could use for herself.Use to tip mailman also but don't seem to have a regular one anymore, and gave up newspaper to save money.


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

I will be doing some Christmas baking this weekend so I’m going to stop by our vets office and leave them some treats. They have been so great with Jake through all of his digestive and allergy issues … everyone from the vets, receptionists, vet techs … they have all met Jake at some point or another.

We don’t use our dog walker anymore and we’ve only had one private session with our trainer so far.


----------



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

I always tip the groomer an extra $10 or so. She loves Jerry and always says she wants to keep him if I need to go out of town, but I know she works hard. I don't tip at the vet's office, but maybe I'll make a batch of cookies to take to all the staff. They're a small office and they always fawn over Jerry and call to check on him and make me feel like they truly care about him.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I do tip the groomer, when I use one, just like I would my own hair dresser.


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

I always tip the groomer and also pay my pet sitter well. They are taking care of my babies and I appreciate that.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I always give something to club members mostly because I still rely a lot on their help and advice. I do a gift, not cash.

I do my own grooming and training outside of the club, so no tips there. 

When my two were in classes, if it was around holiday season, I would tip or give a gift.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm not in training at the moment with Bear, but I do take him to have his nails done twice an month. I always tip them $5.00 each time. 
If I did have a regular trainer I would most definitely be tipping or giving them something homemade for Christmas.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

The only "dog person" I have is my agility instructor. When moving from my former to my current, I did give my former instructor a gift as I really appreciated her time/energy/expertise.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

When I used a dog walker, I tipped the gal that actually "walked" PHoenix and gave a gift to the owner.

I do give a little something to my holistic vet and the receptionist. They have been VERY accommodating to my schedule and squeezing me in for last minute appointments when Phoenix needs an unexpected adjustment or biopuncture. I even get a small gift for the "office" (usually baked goods).


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I tip our groomer although she used to tell me the fee for Daisy and Lucky was just daisy ,Lucky she would do for free.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Traditionally I haven't (broke college kid) but I'm taking Sasha in to the groomer some time over Christmas break and will probably tip since it's right near a holiday. I do sometimes tip when they trim her nails. They only charge $2, no appointment required, and they are so good with her. Plus, if I were to trim her nails it would take me so long it would be ridiculous (known from experience), so if I've got a $5 bill handy I just tell them to keep the change. I adore the people that groom Sasha. They are so good with her, and they've made me feel really comfortable about the whole thing. She's kinda a nut, so I really appreciate what they do. I actually make it a point to go to them for her grooming. The town I live in now is very pet friendly, and there are a ton of groomers and stuff, but I always drive down to my home town (only about an hour away) to get her groomed.


----------



## Olivers mama (Oct 13, 2010)

We tip the groomer - mostly because I don't want to bathe & comb her out. We have glass doors on the tub & she's not well-behaved enough for me to take a chance with those doors breaking. And she's got enough hair for 2! Groomer charges $40 every other month. He is SPLENDID with her, so he gets $10 tip. (We asked permission of the store owner. Since e've been doing thius, Sam always makes room in his schedule for her groomings!) 

We don't tip the vet, but deliver/have delivered gifts every year. (Our vet takes care of 4 cats + the dog.)


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't have dog people, do everything myself. When we did work with a trainer, to tell the truth, I never even thought about tipping her. She was great, but made plenty from me. If I had a groomer, yes I would tip them.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I baked some dog treats and wrapped them up nice for my trainer this year at the end of our training session before the holidays. I don't tip her money though, and I volunteer and work for her sometimes, so it's a weird relationship there.

I took Recon to the groomer's two days ago for the experience of having someone else do it and handle him (since it's always me!) and I tipped $3 on a $15 bill. Just like I would my hair stylist. 

As a "groomer" (I trim nails at the dog park where I work in our grooming room) I get tips about 35% of the time. Some just a buck or two (the nail trim is only $5) and some are very generous. It's super nice, especially on crazy or aggressive dogs, but I don't expect it from everyone.


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't really have any dog people but I know when I worked at a daycare and boarding kennel and even now at the pet supply store I work at, we LOVE when people bring us holiday "thank you's"  Homemade cookies, pies, candies, we really appreciate it all  At the boarding kennel we even had a regular that would bring us some beer that they made! We worked so hard and really loved all their dogs, it was nice to have some goodies to look forward too during the holiday shifts


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

These are super easy to make and are festive(if you can find the holiday shaped pretzels/Bonus!!)
Pretzel hugs; 
place on double wax paper
bake at 200 til the hugs melt then put the m&m on it and chill. The only hassle is peeling the foil off of the hug.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Those look really good



onyx'girl said:


>


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I _am_ "the dog people" (groomer), and I do appreciate the tips from my customers!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

The only "dog people" I have would be my helper and I'm giving him a pup from Akela's breeding that should be ready to go home around Christmas. I think that one should be enough


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

More than enough! I didn't know Akela was a daddy! Congrats....and photo's please!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What timing, I just saw them on fb! Adorable pups :wub:
Which one is your helper getting?


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

He's getting the bi-color male


----------



## gotahaveaGSD (Dec 7, 2012)

Yes! I will tip my dog walker 1 extra week pay this month.( for Christmas )


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Groomer - yes
Trainer - just thank you card and we donate to the animal shelter in her town
Vet - hadn't thought of it


----------

